# Strange Lump on Bird



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

I was poxing my birds the other day and found this lump on one of my birds I've never seen anything like it before. Then last night when I was feeing the birds I seen a BB with what looked like a bump on it's back I thought it was the same bird with another lump but it isn't it's another bird with the same type bump. Has anybody ever seen anything like it I thought it was a freak thing on the one bird since I never seen it before but to find it on another birds has me wondering.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

The lump is on the bird in this picture taken a few minutes after I took the pictures of the lump. So you can see the bird looks fine aside from that lump.


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

It may be a Protein Lump,if the bird is otherwise acting healthy & fine.Just tie a string at the base of the lump tight,it will fall off after a few days.Consider whether,you are feeding excess protein,if yes reduce the protein content of the diet


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

Walter,it`s a blood wart...It will dry up and fall off by itself( about a month)....DO NOT puncture it or whatever...Leave it alone....Alamo


----------

